# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Chính thức khai trương Vincom Center thứ 10 tại Trần Duy Hưng

## phuong_hanh3112

*Ngày 26/4, Trung tâm thương mại Vincom Center Trần Duy Hưng chính thức được khai trương tại quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội. Đại diện nhiều nhãn hàng nổi tiếng đã có mặt tham dự buổi lễ mở cửa trung tâm thương mại thứ 10 của Vincom Retail tại Hà Nội.*

Vincom Center Trần Duy Hưng là trung tâm thương mại đầu tiên tại quận Cầu Giấy và là trung tâm thứ 10 của Vincom Retail tại thành phố Hà Nội. Tọa lạc ở vị trí trung tâm trên đường Trần Duy Hưng, giữa giao lộ các tuyến phố đông đúc nhất của thủ đô, nơi tập trung hàng loạt các khu đô thị lớn, nơi đây được dự đoán sẽ sớm trở thành tâm điểm mua sắm, vui chơi giải trí và ẩm thực hiện đại mới phía tây thành phố.

Sáng 26/4 trung tâm thương mại Vincom center thứ 10 của Hà Nội được khai trương tại Trần Duy Hưng, quận Cầu Giấy.

Đại diện tập đoàn Vingroup phát biểu tại buổi lễ, Vincom center Trần Duy Hưng được dự đoán sẽ sớm trở thành tâm điểm mua sắm, vui chơi giải trí và ẩm thực hiện đại mới phía tây thành phố.

Đại diện nhiều thương hiệu lớn trong và ngoài nước có mặt tại buổi lễ mở cửa này.

Sau buổi lễ khánh thành, những khách hàng đầu tiên bắt đầu tải nghiệm trugn tâm mua sắm mới này.

Toàn bộ mặt tiền với 5 tầng nổi nằm tại mặt tiền phố Trần Duy Hưng, tổng diện tích 45.000m2. Thiết kế bên ngoài lấy cảm hứng của vụ màu bội thu và ruộng bậc thang được tái hiện thông qua tông màu vàng chủ đạo, các mảng khối cùng sự kết hợp tinh tế của hệ thống chiếu sáng trần. Để tạo điểm nhấn trong không gian thiết kế, Vincom đã sử dụng toàn bộ khu vực thông tầng trung tâm dành cho màn hình led trong suốt khổng lồ cao 10m, nơi sẽ trình chiếu những hình ảnh ấn tượng được thay đổi phù hợp các lễ hội trong năm.

Tọa lạc ở vị trí trung tâm trên đường Trần Duy Hưng, giữa giao lộ các tuyến phố đông đúc của thủ đô, nơi tập trung hàng loạt các khu đô thị lớn.

Nằm ở khu vực phía tây của thành phố, nơi đây rất thuận tiện trong việc di chuyển.

Lối vào phương tiện xuống tầng hầm ngay từ phía mặt tiền trung tâm.

Hình ảnh của vụ mùa bội thu và ruộng bậc thang đã được tái hiện lại thông qua tông màu vàng chủ đạo.

Buổi lễ thu hút khá đông mọi người, rất nhiều người dân tại các khu chung cư gần đó chờ giờ mở cửa để vào tham quan và mua hàng.

Ngoài siêu thị tiêu dùng Vinmart với diện tích hơn 2000m2 còn có rất nhiều khu vực mua sắm được bài trí thuận tiện tại các tầng. Hơn 90 thương hiệu thời trang hàng đầu trong nước và quốc tế đã góp mặt tại đây. Các tên tuổi lớn về ẩm thực cũng có mặt phục vụ nhu cầu của gia đình cũng như các bạn trẻ...

Rất nhiều thương hiệu thời trang, ẩm thực có mặt tại đây.

Ngay trong những giờ đầu mở cửa, rất nhiều cửa hàng hay siêu thị của trung tâm đã rất đông khách hàng.

Điểm nhấn tại khu vực vui chơi giản trí là khu vui chơi cho trẻ em rộng hơn 1500m2 và rạp chiếu phim trong rừng, với mùi hương và không gian thiết kế như lạc giữa khu rừng cây xanh mang tới trải nghiệm xem phim hoàn toàn khác biệt.

Điểm nhấn tại tầng 5 trung tâm là rạp phim với không gian thiết kế mới gần gũi với thiên nhiên.

"Rạp chiếu phim trong rừng" với không gian thiết kế như lạc vào khu rừng cây xanh đưa khách hàng tới những cảm nhận và trải nghiệm khác biệt.

Phòng chiếu phim đặc biệt với ghế da và 2 chòi cho khách Vip cùng phòng chiếu phim thiết kế như rừng cây, bầu trời đầy sao. Trong phòng với hệ thống điều hòa cung cấp thêm oxi và máy lọc không khí.

----------

